# TOTAL Quartz Energy 9000 5W40 oil : Yay or Nay?



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

TOTAL brand oils (Formerly ELF brand) benefit from years of Formula 1 racing experience. TOTAL Quartz Energy 9000 5W40 Synthetic motor oil (previously called ELF Excellium LDX and Excellium NF) is a high performance fully synthetic oil ideal for high RPM use and extended drain intervals. 








Currently Using Valvoline Synpower 5w-40 but was wondering if this is any good. 

*Yeah?/No?*


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

HELL yes. Quartz (formerly Elf) is very high quality oil. Well worth the money.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

very worth it, all i use is Elf/Quartz.


----------



## Needavr6please (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL Quartz Energy 9000 5W40 oil : Yay or Nay? (ll Black Blurr ll)*

I have been running this oil for the past 2 oil changes and its all good! 
Excellent product since it has been around for ages and it is euro








After i drained my oil at 7500k's (4660miles) you could still see through the oil....any other synthetic i have had you could not do that.


----------



## super_chief (Aug 16, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I been using it for some time now


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (super_chief)*

Thanks for the responses...Def making the switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good shizz all i use


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Like any Euro true class IV synthetic it is good stuff. I run Motul, but if the shop I buy my stuff at stocked this instead of the Motul, I would be running it.
And Needavr6please you could be running this stuff to almost twice that mileage.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

shut up jay we all know pentosynth/motul for the WINNNN!


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

How many miles do you guys usually run this?


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_How many miles do you guys usually run this? 


5k


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigMota8v)*

I use that stuff on a daily basis, I get boxes and boxes of total oil, its great stuff, I'm using it in my ABA as well


----------



## Needavr6please (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*

I am not 100% sure but i think this oil is still group 3...
It even states "Synthetic technology"
any input?


----------

